# Vorbestellte Domain gelöscht



## tvtotal (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo, ich habe bei einem Hoster, der 14 Euro Mahnung für eine 15 Euro Domain haben will, einige Domains vorbestellt und klammheimlich ist eine sehr interessante aus der Liste wieder verschwunden. Die Bestätigung der Vorbestellung habe ich. Kann man dagegen was machen? Ich denke, dass der Domainname einige Tausend Euro eingebracht hätte.


----------



## sheel (20. Mai 2015)

Hi

was hat das Vorbestellen mit Mahngebühren zu tun?

War die betroffene Domain vorher frei oder meinst du mit vorbestellen "auf die Warteliste kommen"?
Ist die betroffene Domain jetzt (noch) als frei gemeldet?


----------



## Cromon (20. Mai 2015)

Hallo tvtotal

So wie ich das sehe gibt es bei united-domains.de unverbindliche und verbindliche Vorbestellungen, das dürfte sicher schon mal einen grossen Unterschied machen. Inwiefern das in deinem Land überhaupt möglich ist unverbindlich zu machen kann ich dir nicht sagen. Wenn du eine unverbindliche Vorbestellung gemacht hast gehe ich davon aus, dass du da nichts machen kannst, ist ja eben unverbindlich.

Viele Grüsse
Cromon


----------



## tvtotal (24. Mai 2015)

Mit den Mahngebühren wollte ich indirekt auf die Fa. hinweisen. Es gibt meines Wissens nur eine, die so dreist ist. Einmal Anwalt androhen hat aber gereicht.

Ich werde am Dienstag diesen Anwalt auch mal anrufen, ob das so rechtens ist mit dem einfachen Streichen. Natürlich ist die Domain weiterhin vorbestellt, aber nun auf jemand anders. Da fällt mir ein: *
Hat jemand noch einen Tipp, wo ich günstig .tv-Domains registrieren kann?*

*Schöne Pfingsten !*


----------



## Cromon (24. Mai 2015)

Inwiefern dreist? Mahngebühren von 15 CHF sind eigentlich auch das was hier in der Schweiz üblich ist. Da das auch beim Abschluss einer Domain bei united-domains bereits festgelegt wird (also dass pauschal 15€ Bearbeitungsgebühr anfallen) ist das zumindest nach schweizer Recht absolut in Ordnung, 15€ für die Bearbeitung einer ausstehenden Rechnung - egal welcher Betrag - ist definitiv nicht übertrieben.

Bei der Vorbestellung ist es ja wie gesagt auch notiert, dass die Vorbestellung unverbindlich ist. Das heisst, dass du jederzeit auch sagen kannst, du willst sie doch nicht und sie müssen die Domain auch nicht zwingend dir geben.


----------



## tvtotal (24. Mai 2015)

Welchen Sinn hat dann eine Vorbestellung, wenn sie dann doch jedem anderen gegeben werden kann? Das ist so sicher nicht richtig.

Als ob so eine Mahnung manuell bearbeitet würde . In D. gibt es Richtwerte und Vorgaben, wie teuer so eine Mahnung jeweils sein darf. 14 EUR sicher nicht.

Das Problem ist einfach, dass die zu wenig Gegenwind bekommen und wahrscheinlich die Mehrheit das einfach bezahlt.


----------



## Cromon (24. Mai 2015)

tvtotal hat gesagt.:


> Welchen Sinn hat dann eine Vorbestellung, wenn sie dann doch jedem anderen gegeben werden kann? Das ist so sicher nicht richtig.



Die unverbindliche Vorbestellung ist in der Tat eine relativ lockere Sache, so wie ich das gelesen habe geht es united-domains bei diesen Vorbestellungen mehr darum, dass sie sich dann dafür einsetzen, dass die Domain auch ihnen übertragen wird um sie dann dir zu verkaufen. Es ist also eher eine Interessensbekundung, da es auch keine Garantie gibt, dass die vorbestellte Domain überhaupt geliefert werden kann. Da du ja auch für die Vorbestellung keine finanzielle Verpflichtung eingehst wird es wohl schwer hier etwas einfordern zu wollen. Wenn du aber mehr Details hast und die hier auch bereit bist zu teilen würde mich das absolut interessieren 

Ob die Mahnung manuell berarbeitet wird oder nicht ist hier nicht relevant, ich zahle auch 25€ für einen Auszug aus dem Betreibungsregister, obwohl da nie jemand Hand anlegt  . Die ganzen Mahnungen sind bei uns sowieso freiwillig, es gibt keine Pflicht eine Mahnung zu senden bevor man die Schuld eintreiben lässt. Für ein Betreibungsverfahren (die schweizerische Form der Zwangsvollstreckung) braucht es generell nichtmal einen Grund, jeder kann gegen jeden ein Betreibungsbegehren einreichen, wenn man sich nicht in der nötigen Frist wehrt muss Forderung beglichen werden. Aber ich schweife ab


----------

